# 11 week ultrasound, baby gender?



## Tattoomom

I had a trans-vaginal ultrasound yesterday. I would have never dreamed they could see the sex of the baby this early but the sonogram tech (a Nurse Practitioner) asked if we were wanting to find out the sex, to which we exclaimed "YES!" and she said that she is almost certain that the baby is a BOY! We could all see the "part", it was very very obvious. She just kept saying it was way too pronounced to be a girl part. But I left there still having to wonder...

Isn't it way too early to tell? Isn't there still time for developing to happen?

Of course, I'm not going to buy anything blue yet! She just seemed sooooo sure









We already have a boy and a girl so the sex doesn't matter to us, we are just hoping for a happy healthy baby!

Have any of you ever heard of someone finding out the sex of the baby at 11 weeks?!


----------



## HidaShara

I don't know if it's usual, but I am jealous! I went in for my 20-week ultrasound last week and they couldn't tell the gender at all. The baby just wasn't obliging with the angles!

Congrats!

Charlotte


----------



## barefootpoetry

Wow, that's unusual...I've always heard that the sex organs don't become distinctly one or the other until about 16-18 weeks. They start to form at 11 weeks, but the little bump there doesn't turn into a penis or clitoris until later.


----------



## klink2

I had 1st trimester screening at 12 weeks and the tech there said, "I've been doing this for almost 30 years and I'd never dream of taking a guess this early."


----------



## Louiesmom

I also had a very forthcoming u/s technician early on; she asked if I wanted to know what she thought, I said yes, and she said boy and showed me why. That early on both genders have a genital tubercule, but in boys it tends to jut upward, whereas it's more lying flat on girls. She said not to make plans based on her early guess, and I didn't, but my 20-week u/s proved beyond doubt she was right.


----------



## quarteralien

Don't break out the blue yet. That is way too early.
http://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## ChristyM26

There is a way to tell based on the angle of the protrusion that's seen, but ALL babies at that stage have a protrusion so don't get to excited yet. If she measured the angle between the spine and the baby's genitals then she may be right but otherwise she thinks that's a penis and it may not be.

FWIW, I was told at 12 weeks that I had a girl... he's SO not a girl.


----------



## MamaHen2J&J

Thats waaaaay to early... That NP needs to crack a book and learn about fetal development.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne

they told me at 14 weeks I was having a girl. 6 weeks later they told me it was a boy. He is a boy.


----------



## emilet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaHen2J&J* 
Thats waaaaay to early... That NP needs to crack a book and learn about fetal development.









:


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Way to early to say for sure. Both boys and girls look the same at that stage for the most part. If you were doing 3D-4D you "might" have a accurate picture but I definatly wouldnt put money on it.


----------



## Tattoomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyM26* 
There is a way to tell based on the angle of the protrusion that's seen, but ALL babies at that stage have a protrusion so don't get to excited yet. If she measured the angle between the spine and the baby's genitals then she may be right but otherwise she thinks that's a penis and it may not be.

FWIW, I was told at 12 weeks that I had a girl... he's SO not a girl.

Well, not to defend her but from what I've read there's a higher chance for male fetuses to be incorrectly assigned as female VS female fetuses being assigned male.

Male fetuses were incorrectly assigned as female in 29.2% of cases at 11 weeks

Female fetuses were incorrectly assigned as male in 14.3% of cases at 11 weeks

taken from-
http://www.baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html


----------



## Tattoomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaHen2J&J* 
Thats waaaaay to early... That NP needs to crack a book and learn about fetal development.

She's a very good NP. And to be honest, she was just telling us what she thought. i.e. her opinion at the time. She asked if we wanted to know what she thought and we said yes. Period. It's not that big of a deal, nor does it mean she needs more education!









I was just asking if anyone had heard of someone finding out this early. Either way, it's a 50/50 chance.


----------



## thixle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quarteralien* 
Don't break out the blue yet. That is way too early.
http://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

This is so cool, thanks for the link!


----------



## quarteralien

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
This is so cool, thanks for the link!









You're welcome. It came up in a thread on my DDC because a woman had been told at 12 weeks it was a boy, and then at 20 weeks that it was a girl.


----------



## Yaniris

At 12 weeks I got a NT Scan and the tech was able to tell me that she thought it was a boy for sure. It is a boy! She gave me pic of the little nub.
Take a look at this website
http://baby2see.co.uk/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## Tattoomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yaniris* 
She gave me pic of the little nub.

I wish I had gotten a good picture!


----------



## Tattoomom

Just coming back for an update-

We had our 18 week ultrasound last week. Low and behold... it's a GIRL!!!!!!









So, it confirms that it was wayyyy too early at 11 weeks for the NP to tell me boy. (she apologized for being wrong but I said no biggie. We knew that being that early there was room for error.)

The OB did my 18 week scan and he's been right with my other 2 children so I feel confident that it's a girl.

We are so excited!!!


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tattoomom* 
Just coming back for an update-

We had our 18 week ultrasound last week. Low and behold... it's a GIRL!!!!!!









So, it confirms that it was wayyyy too early at 11 weeks for the NP to tell me boy. (she apologized for being wrong but I said no biggie. We knew that being that early there was room for error.)

The OB did my 18 week scan and he's been right with my other 2 children so I feel confident that it's a girl.

We are so excited!!!

I thought 11 weeks sounded way too early. Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## justme252

Had my 1st ultrasound today. I'm 11 Weeks 0 Days, and the Doctor said I'm having a boy. He said he saw a nub. So after reading all this I'm not for sure.


----------



## funfunkyfantastic

I posted my nub pics from 11w5d online and almost everyone said boy. I will find out for sure here in another day or two (did genetic testing, and the results come back here in the next few days.) A lot of people did tell me it was way too early to know for sure from a nub shot, so I know it could go either way.


----------



## Svetlana7

This thread could also be named the wonder of medicine 
At the end of the day it doesn't matter if boy or girl, the main thing is that it's a healthy baby


----------

